
Brazil Unveils Plans to Censor the Internet to Stop “Fake News” - robteix
https://theintercept.com/2018/01/10/first-france-now-brazil-unveils-plans-to-empower-the-government-to-censure-the-internet-in-the-name-of-stopping-fake-news/
======
bighi
This country never fails to amuse me.

We lost a president without proof of any crime. The new president was NOT
impeached because recordings of him talking about killing people is "not
evidence enough". Taking away people's rights to retire at old age.

What's next? Heavy government surveilance like China? Maybe even higher
surveilance, like the USA?

~~~
pedro_hab
Dilma was caught in a letter trying to buy the Paraguay Congress to add
Venezuela to Mercosul.

Although I think this had nothing to do with the impeachment.

> without proof of any crime

Is misleading. She deserved to be impeached, and so does the current
president, mostly likely so will the next one.

------
whack
I don't know how they plan to implement this, but I see some potential here.
No one ever claims that slander and libel laws can't coexist with free speech,
so why can't the same principle be applied to malicious rumors in general.
Fake news that's explicitly designed to hurt the common good, is just as bad
for society as slander and libel. If we can trust our courts to distinguish
between valid accusations and slander, why can't we trust them to recognise
and punish malicious-fake-news as well.

